# Garden shed ramp



## Oldiebutgoodie (Jun 26, 2012)

I just bought a garden shed for the back yard. Nice look as well as being solid. Wifey wants a ramp built ASAP. One end goes downhill about 12inches over 10ft. length of the building. The building is level so I've got a bigger gap on the left side than the right. Anybody have any ideas about how to go about putting a ramp under the double doors for lawn mower etc. to go up into shed? 

Of course, the ramp needs to be level at the door sill, and a falling off from right to left along the width. Anybody know a way to figure the angles on such a ramp?

I'll try to come up with a picture tomorrow morning.


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Many ramps are made out of pressure treated lumber with a bottom frame and sides and lumber running crossways over the top. Bracing underneath like joists cut to a taper. Similar to this one. Build on a 3 or 4 inch layer of graded compactable gravel. 2x and 4x4 treated lumber.



















An alternative way to build a ramp would be to build retaining walls on both sides out of landscaping block.

Fill-in and grade to the appropiate slope with compactable gravel on the bottom finish off with #8 crushed limestone. Doing it this way would likely outlast the wooden ramp and be practically maintenance free.Building out of lumber would require periodic maintenance, but should still last for years.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Have you considered just doing a compacted crushed gravel ramp? Maybe heresy on a woodworking forum, but a gravel ramp has lots of advantages including never getting slick, low maintenance and excellent drainage. The biggest advantage is not having to figure (and cut) impossible angles that change over the width of the door.


----------



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

I know this is obviously not the style of your 'intended' ramp but I just built this for my 600lb. motorcycle and it works great. You can make it wider, longer, etc and the nice thing is it just rest on a piece of angle iron bolted to the outside floor joist. It has 'truck ramp brackets' that are bolted onto the angle. Really easy and no figuring.


----------

